# Plants for Sulcata enclosure



## abbs (Apr 30, 2010)

Now that i have a better enclosure for my baby sulcata, i was wondering what kind of seeds i could plant for her to eat? ( I wanna have her eat different things, not just grass, clovers, and dandelion leaves i get out of my yard)


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine loves rose petals, mulberry leaves, Hibiscus, Petunias are their favorite. I also plant some vegetables/herbs that Russ Gurley (book) suggests. The seeds grow fast. Oh, also nasturtium flowers as seeds if you like.


----------



## dragnikla (Apr 30, 2010)

abbs said:


> Now that i have a better enclosure for my baby sulcata, i was wondering what kind of seeds i could plant for her to eat? ( I wanna have her eat different things, not just grass, clovers, and dandelion leaves i get out of my yard)



They like pansies, hibiscus, kale and hostas, spikethebest sells a desert tortoise grass seed mix that i just planted 2 days ago and its already sprouting. creeping jenny is a ground cover plant that spreads nicely that they could eat. I am also starting prickly pear cactus which is really good for them and has lots of calcium. there is a list of edible plants for torts, but someone else would have to chime in about the ease of growing them. There are alot of plants that are edible, but you would have to check the list to see which ones are most beneficial to her health. 

I use this site alot to check on plants I already have to see if they are safe.
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=cl&col=all

Keep in mind that if you get them from the store they will probably have chemicals in them. Either get organic, grow from seed, or wait a long time for the new growth and feed only that (sometimes it can take a year).

here is the list of edible and poisonous plants. Not all plants are on this list, but alot of them are.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6786.html?highlight=poisonous+plants

cactus and desert seed mix

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-14488.html

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11448.html


----------



## abbs (May 1, 2010)

When i was looking for plants at the store, i saw many different kinds of aloe and parigold and all of that... does her food have to be specific?


----------



## dragnikla (May 1, 2010)

abbs said:


> When i was looking for plants at the store, i saw many different kinds of aloe and parigold and all of that... does her food have to be specific?



read the list, aloe is good marigolds i dont remember. the list brakes down what is always okay, things they should have occasionally, and so on. its in alphabetical order. but usually variations of the same plant are fine. you already have the main weeds from your yard, so look for other plants on the list.


----------



## abbs (May 1, 2010)

Okay. i just dont wanna end up getting something thats not good for her. They have like, soo many different kinds of each plant and i was just worried.


----------



## DeanS (May 7, 2010)

CACTUS! Plenty o' cactus! There's a lady in Miami that sells on ebay...thornless opuntia nopal...I've been buying from her for a while now...great quality, great price...username dorisviola...she sends more than she advertises and will take requests, i.e. if you want fruit or starter pads...just let her know.


----------

